# Searching for 6? dia. motor



## ZSharpell (Jun 28, 2016)

*Searching for 6” dia. motor*

My friend and I are brainstorming how to fit two electric motors in the front subframe of an 09 Z06 Corvette (one on each wheel… ICE is staying up front because it’s powering the rear wheels). The dimensions we have to work with are less than desirable; however, we could fit a motor with a 6” diameter and about 8 inches in length (including output shaft).

Anyone know of motors with that kind of footprint? I’ve searched the forums within the motor section; however, there are so many articles that I likely missed the one that addresses this question.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Searching for 6” dia. motor*



ZSharpell said:


> The dimensions we have to work with are less than desirable; however, we could fit a motor with a 6” diameter and about 8 inches in length (including output shaft).
> 
> Anyone know of motors with that kind of footprint?


My guess is that there are old brushed DC motors of about that diameter from forklifts - not the motors which drive the wheels, but motors for hydraulic pumps or steering. Only a guess, and length might not work.

At that size, power will be much lower than a typical all-electric vehicle would need for a single motor (which is presumably fine, since there are two of them and they are apparently not the vehicle's primary drive)... so maybe there's something from a golf cart or a motorcycle.

The power level might match something from a hybrid system, but the proportions are smaller in diameter than typical for modern motor-generators in hybrids. On the other hand, maybe the motors from a Honda/Acura hybrid (the front of the new NSX - which you won't find in salvage yet - or the rear of an Acura RLX or MDX) would work: they're 27 kW each, and already in a nice package that you almost certainly won't be able to use because it won't clear the steering rack and the front of the engine.



ZSharpell said:


> My friend and I are brainstorming how to fit two electric motors in the front subframe of an 09 Z06 Corvette (one on each wheel… ICE is staying up front because it’s powering the rear wheels).


Interesting. I don't want to sidetrack your motor search, but is there a description somewhere of what you are planning for a reduction drive between the motor and the axle shaft?


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

*Re: Searching for 6” dia. motor*

Forklift hydraulic pump motors (not the drive motors) are usually 7-8" even for small ones.

6" you might be stuck with permanent magnet motors. I think some motorcycle builders used "MARS" brand, which might not exist anymore.

https://www.electricmotorsport.com/me0909-pmdc-motor-12-48v-4-hp-cont-12-8-hp-pk.html <-- ME0909. That's a 6" motor (a bit more if you include the terminals).

http://evalbum.com/5336 <-- Last photo in the list shows the motor mounted, if you want an estimation of size.

Power: 4 cont-- 12.8 pk hp
Voltage: 12-48 Volt rated
Speed: 2150-4850 rpm
Size: 6" OD, (w/o shaft)
Shaft: 7/8"x 1-3/4", 3/16" key
Weight: 24 lbs.

Voltage Constant: 0.0107
Revolutions per volt: 93.45 RPM
Torque Constant: 0.102 Nm/Amp
Generated Current: 9.8A per Nm 

I don't know my model numbers as to whether there's versions that have higher voltage, longer body, etc, but it should give you some search terms to start with. Their motors are usually ME and then two different number codes that might mean something but not to me.

Advanced DC might not be around anymore either, but they have a range of series DC motors too:

http://evalbum.com/advdc <-- Spec Breakdown.


.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Searching for 6” dia. motor*

If there are some functional requirements identified or design decisions made, knowing them would help narrow down possibilities. For instance:

operating voltage target
AC or DC operation
power output per motor
motor shaft speed range



MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Forklift hydraulic pump motors (not the drive motors) are usually 7-8" even for small ones.


Ah, good catch.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Searching for 6” dia. motor*

Not around much at all now, but your thread caught my interest in the "Trending posts..." email.


DHX Hawk 20


DHX Hawk 40


----------

